# Bud's HO Slot Show Oct. 14



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I know it's a long way off, but...

Rob Budano of Bud's HO has decided to host a slot car show on Oct. 14, 2012 at the RAMADA INN, 542 Route 9, Fishkill NY 12524. Details, including vendor information, can be found on his website and he has also put out a YouTube video (although there is no singing or dancing --- sorry).

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just wanted to bump this up as it is less than a month away. Rob has posted four more videos on YouTube, so if you've ordered from Rob in the past, or spoke with him on the phone, here's your opportunity to actually see him in action.

Forgetaboutit....


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys,

Less than 2 weeks to go before this show and it's shaping up to be a good one. I know Bud has been working on some new customs and parts. All should be revealed at this show.


So, who plans on attending?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll be their,,,Bud,bob beers and jt slot all sell to make people happy,very informative and sell high quality stuff below ebay average prices,and they are all polite!!!40% of my cars come from the three above.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well then, now, I may have to go too!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bump..this weekend.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wish I could go, still to far for me... Looking for some GMC Astro Cab bodies and a Ryder Trailer... Anyone going? Joe Skylark???


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

4+ hrs is a little far for me also.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Took me about three days, but I am all packed up. Bud tells me there has been a flurry of vendors who have signed up in the last week, so it is looking real good for tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Looks like Bob & I are going, now I'll unpack my HT Racing Team cap!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Rob for a very strong effort and a good show!! :thumbsup:
Any pics??


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Kevin Mac was walking around with a video recorder and will be putting up a Youtube video. Bud's cohort Rich was also taking pics, so maybe they will appear on Bud's site.

For those who came, you know there were a lot of vendors and an incredible amount of slot cars and parts. If you wanted something, this was the place to be.

Nice big room and plenty of aisle space. If you missed it, you missed a good one.

Joe


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Good show!got to grab years worth of mag/non mag parts,chassis complete,mint blanks,bottles of red oil and meet Doug keys.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, has anyone posted pics/video of Rob's show???


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, has anyone posted pics/video of Rob's show???


Not that I know of. There were cameras there, so someone has something.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't figure out the "new" photo bucket so at this moment i can't send pics. Therefore, post an email and i can send you my pics. Also, having trouble w/my video camera and my new i-mac and can't figure that one out either...lol

k-mac


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

See what happens when you retire.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

65 Nova, toggle back to the original PhotoBucket until they get the glitches fixed.


----------

